# new



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

whats up..I live in newyork had a house in jaypeak till last year we sold it. I joined a little while ago but never came on


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

well, we hope to see you here more often now that you're back.

I love Jay Peak, by far the best resort the east coast has to offer.


Welcome back :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

what the ...... ????


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

All By Myself said:


> This is a bad forum, I suggest deleting your account right away.


Anyone want to ban this guy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

^^^^ Banned already, his the same guy as "this is a call".

On the bright side, every time he opens an account he donates me $100 credits  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't know this could be done.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not to mention he's been piggy backing on other providers servers and IP's. Basically using other people's wares without permission. I've already started discussions with them.


----------

